# Sounds From The Other City....This Sunday in Salford



## Part 2 (Apr 28, 2006)

Anyone planning on going to this

http://www.soundsfromtheothercity.co.uk/index.html

£7 to see a shitload of bands, sounds like a bargain.


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 28, 2006)

Was gonna post on this myself.

Most of my posse will be heading along to this. You should try and catch The Green Tree Riot who are playing either The King's Arms or Salford Arms (I forget) who are both chums of mine and a really fantastic act (not just saying that - if they were shite I'd say they were shite).

Giddeon Conn  is also one to look-out for. Dunno if he is playing on his own or part of a band. I caught the him and the bank the weekend just gone at Joshua Brooks and they were really good.

Looking at the line-up I'm also quite enjoying stuff from The Waverton Collective.

I'm going depending on how much uni work I get done this weekend/my resolve.


----------

